
The Constitution in the 100-Mile Border Zone - smacktoward
https://www.aclu.org/other/constitution-100-mile-border-zone
======
XalvinX
I've been searched well within the country (probably 70 miles from the Mexican
border) by some kind of border patrol/immigration officials, who randomly
stopped me and kept me there for over an hour. Their reason? My car was riding
low, and looked like it might be loaded with drugs. Are drugs even that heavy?
I had long hair at the time.

